

Ask HN: What small things can I do/code for you this weekend? - crawfordcomeaux

Do you have some sort of task that can be handled remotely over a weekend or repetitive task you&#x27;d like automated? Post what you&#x27;d like done in the comments and let&#x27;s figure it out!<p>Looking for $30-50&#x2F;hr, but depends on the work.<p>---- About me<p>I&#x27;m a generalist coder who has a hard time holding down a job that isn&#x27;t in a highly collaborative environment and those are in short supply locally. I&#x27;m making plans to move, but still need to bring in more money until I do.
======
SushiMon
How are you with Python / ScraperWiki?

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
I <3 Python. Haven't played with ScraperWiki yet, but I've done some scraping
here & there...no time like the present to learn!

------
iamshs
where are you located? Are you looking for a weekend gig or can commit more?

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
I'm in Lafayette, LA. Just looking for a weekend gig, but willing to discuss
something more in private.

~~~
iamshs
e-mailing you. Got email from your linkedin profile.

